# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Star Trek - USS Enterprise NCC 1701

## MadCartographer

I'm currently working on the USS Enterprise NCC 1701 from the Original Star Trek.

Here are some previews:
I hope you enjoy them.

I have detailed blueprints of the deck plans, and I'm going off them for my plans.

Note: Deck 5 is not finished yet.

(EDIT: I Will remove these pics in a few days as they are old and not the current pics, UPDATED pics are displayed later in the Thread)

----------


## Gandwarf

These were made in CC2 or CC3?
Always good to see more sci-fi stuff on this forum. Have some rep.

----------


## MadCartographer

> These were made in CC2 or CC3?
> Always good to see more sci-fi stuff on this forum. Have some rep.


Yea, they are being made in CC3, I use it exclusevely since I cant draw a lick, but I can draft.   :Smile:

----------


## MadCartographer

> These were made in CC2 or CC3?
> Always good to see more sci-fi stuff on this forum. Have some rep.


Thanks for the Rep!  Hope to post more of this ship soon.

----------


## Locution

Pretty sweet! Have some more rep!

----------


## MadCartographer

> Pretty sweet! Have some more rep!


Thank you!

----------


## mearrin69

Nice stuff. Please do post more of it...love the old girl. I had a model of the bridge when I was a kid. Welcome, and have some more rep.
M

----------


## MadCartographer

> Nice stuff. Please do post more of it...love the old girl. I had a model of the bridge when I was a kid. Welcome, and have some more rep.
> M


I will as I do more to it.  
I've been busy packing, doing a short sale, but as I update it, I'll post pics.

Thanks for the rep too.

----------


## MadCartographer

Going offline today, not sure when I'll be back online, but hopefully soon.  When I do, I should have updated Enterprise pics for you all.

----------


## mearrin69

Looking forward to more. BTW, did the bridge really have a UFP logo on the floor? Don't remember seeing that before.
M

----------


## Fuse

This looks great! 
I've been wanting to use CC more, but it's a little difficult to get the hang of for me.

----------


## MadCartographer

> Looking forward to more. BTW, did the bridge really have a UFP logo on the floor? Don't remember seeing that before.
> M


No, I added them in.  I like it.   :Smile:

----------


## MadCartographer

> This looks great! 
> I've been wanting to use CC more, but it's a little difficult to get the hang of for me.


Try UTube for tutorials, they helped me alot.

----------


## Valarian

Looks good. One query though. Wasn't helm and sensors the other way around? It's been awhile since I watched some Star Trek but I'm fairly sure that Sulu (Helm) was to the left, facing the viewscreen, and Chekov (Sensors / Navigation) was on the right.

----------


## rdanhenry

Valarian is correct. Although the right hand station was referred to as "navigation" rather than sensors in every source I remember. It was certainly the navigator's position.

----------


## MadCartographer

> Looks good. One query though. Wasn't helm and sensors the other way around? It's been awhile since I watched some Star Trek but I'm fairly sure that Sulu (Helm) was to the left, facing the viewscreen, and Chekov (Sensors / Navigation) was on the right.


You are correct, I'll have to correct that!

Thanks
-lee

----------


## MadCartographer

Well I'm a bit "peeved".  I had to format my system about 3 weeks ago, and did NOT backup my Enterprise deckplans.  <sigh>.
I'm starting over.  So far, I have most of the HULL done.  (Top View).  Sorry guys, it's going to take me a bit longer.

----------


## mearrin69

Man. That bites. Hopefully you didn't lose much else?

BTW, whenever I've lost some work I've done and had to start over (assuming I've had the heart to do it) it has turned out better than the first time. Hope that happens for you.
M

----------


## MadCartographer

> Man. That bites. Hopefully you didn't lose much else?
> 
> BTW, whenever I've lost some work I've done and had to start over (assuming I've had the heart to do it) it has turned out better than the first time. Hope that happens for you.
> M


Thanks mearrin69,
I am starting the project over, and it is turning out better.  I have the Hull (top view) almost done.  I'll post it once I'm done with that.

----------


## MadCartographer

Ok, here is the Hull, TOP view:
NOTE: I did not create this, was done by a friend.  Used with permission, Thanks Duane.

----------


## MadCartographer

Ok, I have started working on this again, to recap, I lost ALL my files and had to start from scratch.  Here is the first installment.  
I hope you enjoy.

Deck 1 - Bridge.

I have started on Deck 2 - Science Labs, I'm still doing the wall layout.

----------


## mearrin69

Looks good. It's red as a schematic coloration thing?
M

----------


## Steel General

"Argh My Eyes!" or "Holy Red Batman!!"

I would suggest toning down the red a bit - it really jumps up and grabs ya.

Overall, it's looking good though.  :Smile:

----------


## MadCartographer

> Looks good. It's red as a schematic coloration thing?
> M


No, coloration is just so you know what part the deck belongs to... Command, Sciences Operations etc....

----------


## tilt

maybe you could make the deck.. eh.. deck color, and just note in your text or by an overall frame to the document what section we're in  :Smile: 

oh.. and just so you know - you can find a Star Trek font out there.. beyond the final frontier (or on the web)

----------


## Aval Penworth

> maybe you could make the deck.. eh.. deck color, and just note in your text or by an overall frame to the document what section we're in 
> 
> oh.. and just so you know - you can find a Star Trek font out there.. beyond the final frontier (or on the web)


Good idea. But do the characters in Star Trek actually use "Star Trek Font"?

----------


## MadCartographer

Here is Deck 2 - Science Labs.

----------


## MadCartographer

> oh.. and just so you know - you can find a Star Trek font out there.. beyond the final frontier (or on the web)


Thanks, good idea.

----------


## Jaxilon

Use Klingon, forget about that pesky readable rubbish.  :Smile:  

I would also just add that the red is well, quite red.

----------


## MadCartographer

Ok, here is Deck 3 - Torpedoes & Labs.

----------


## MadCartographer

> I would also just add that the red is well, quite red.


The *red*.... I know it's bright, but I like it.   :Smile: 

If you all prefer, (and it sounds like you do), I'll change it to something else for posting here.   :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

No way man, go with it to the end!

----------


## MadCartographer

> No way man, go with it to the end!


To late.... it's a soft red / pinkish .... <huge grin>

----------


## MadCartographer

Here is the commission plaque I made for it too.

----------


## jtougas

Too cool..The 1701 is a classic.  Looks just like it did when Archer took the keys around Mars orbit. (just a nitpicky thing depending on which version of "official" Star Trek History you subscribe to)

----------


## MadCartographer

[QUOTE=MadCartographer;128300]Here is Deck 2 - Science Labs.



Ok, I did this deck wrong, here is the correct layout.

----------


## MadCartographer

Deck 4 - Jr Officers Quarters

----------


## MadCartographer

Here is Deck 5 - Officers Quarters.
Done!  On to deck 6, Crew Quarters.
Enjoy!

----------


## RocketDad

The ship....so awesome....must....giveyourep!

(Sorry, I had to.)

----------


## MadCartographer

> The ship....so awesome....must....giveyourep!
> 
> (Sorry, I had to.)


Thank you, I am really enjoying doing this.  I love this ship and TV series.  I'm taking a break from it right now working on some Old School D&D maps right now, but I'll get back to the ole girl soon enough.

----------


## MadCartographer

Ok, I just bought Cosmographer 3, I'll be starting this one over again using that.  Sorry.

----------


## tilt

Now I just read the thread again, and to my "horror" I can see that you've not uploaded all your previous pictures to the guild servers, but you've hosted them somewhere else on the interwebs ... and as they no longer reside there all your links are now broken and none of the work is there to peruse.  :Frown: 
So please, as you post new work - remember to click "go advanced" and post your pictures on our servers so we don't have empty threads. And if you still have the old images (after the crash) then click on edit post and upload them again to our servers  :Smile: 
thanks  :Smile: 
And I look forward to seing what you come up with now  :Smile:

----------


## MadCartographer

> Now I just read the thread again, and to my "horror" I can see that you've not uploaded all your previous pictures to the guild servers, but you've hosted them somewhere else on the interwebs ... and as they no longer reside there all your links are now broken and none of the work is there to peruse. 
> So please, as you post new work - remember to click "go advanced" and post your pictures on our servers so we don't have empty threads. And if you still have the old images (after the crash) then click on edit post and upload them again to our servers 
> thanks 
> And I look forward to seing what you come up with now


My appologies... I did not know how to dothe "go advanced" then.  But all my new posts will be done that way.  My appologies.

-lee

----------


## MadCartographer

Ok, I just uploaded all the pics again.  I hope you enjoy them.  I'll start back on this once I finish my Dragon Lance project.  (it's close to being done).

----------


## MadCartographer

Left and Right HULL views:

----------


## jtougas

Awesome !!  :Smile:

----------


## MadCartographer

***UPDATED*** Deck 5, I added more chairs and stuff in the very center, I left 2 sections blank. DOH!

----------


## MadCartographer

Ok, I'm back on the job here.  I finished my Dragon Lance - Dragons of Despair map, so back to this ship.

----------


## someguy

Its seams that no mater where i go, some one is doing a connie.

----------


## RocketDad

Looking good...detail down to the sheets on the bunks was a nice touch.  Any chance of adding a scale reference?  More rep.

----------


## MadCartographer

Ok, I have been away for awhile, I'm back to doing the Enterprise.  Deck 6!
Life has been very hard on us lately.

----------


## Man in the Funny Hat

You know you have to finish this so I don't have to.   :Smile: 

Actually I did have it done at one time, a couple of different variations but somehow, somewhere I lost all the deck plans I had done and the only thing left was the exteriors.

----------


## RocketDad

Sorry to hear that...

----------


## Gamerprinter

(Momentary threadjack) Hey, RocketDad - didn't know you were a member here!

GP

----------


## MadCartographer

Well after being sidetracked for several months, I'm hoping I can actually work on this again.  (sigh)

----------


## MadCartographer

Ok, here is a preview of Deck 6.  Still working on the walls.

----------


## MadCartographer

I am so bummed!  I have all the walls in for Deck 6, then started to work on the actual room layouts, and something happened to my file.  I'm in contact with PF, but they may not be able to fix it.  If not, I'll be ending the project here.  I hope they can fix it.  (HUGE SIGH)

----------


## Jaxilon

sorry to hear of your problems. I hope they are able to help you get your files back. I have lost layers and all sorts of things at various times. It's annoying and discouraging but don't give up. I find that usually when I redo something that was lost I can recreate it much quicker than it took the first time and sometimes you find new tricks along the way.

So...maybe take a break from it for a couple days and hit it again? I wish you the best in this.

----------


## MadCartographer

Ok, good news.  I actually had a backup copy of the ship.  Most of deck 6 is done.  WE ARE BACK ON!

----------


## Jaxilon

Wow, you are fortunate...I'm glad you are able to continue your project.

----------


## tilt

I like your maps (love star trek), but I always get the urge to remove those strong colors from it and throw on a star trekkie frame  :Wink:

----------


## saf0775

Could you make the tiles for the furniture/equipment available? I don't want to re-invent the wheel. This will work amazingly with a PC game that I've designed.

----------


## Midgardsormr

I believe that those symbols are the ones that come with ProFantasy's Cosmographer. As such, they are ProFantasy's property and cannot be redistributed. Cosmographer is an add-on for Campaign Cartographer 3. You would have to look at the CC3 license to determine if you are permitted to use the symbols in your game once you've purchased the program. I don't _think_ that would be a problem, but I haven't examined the license with that in mind. Or you could possibly negotiate with Profantasy directly for a license for the symbols only and not the rest of the software.

----------


## MadCartographer

> Could you make the tiles for the furniture/equipment available? I don't want to re-invent the wheel. This will work amazingly with a PC game that I've designed.


I actually got them off the ProFantasy site along time ago.  Check there.

----------


## MadCartographer

> I like your maps (love star trek), but I always get the urge to remove those strong colors from it and throw on a star trekkie frame


I am using the same color scheme as the S419U file from the ProFantasy site.
I dont see the file there anymore, but it's made by: K. Thomas.  At this site: http://anomaly.mushpark.com

nice site too btw.

This is a HUGE Space Station for Star Trek.  Very detailed and nicely done.

----------


## moriturimax

Good work on the Enterprise, and seeing the posts about hard drive failures and file gremlins, I have two words for you:

Dropbox and/or Wuala (or some similar online file sync service)

I use Dropbox and Wuala, the free version for Dropbox and the paid Wuala.  But there are other services.  You save something in there and NEVER worry about losing work.  And if you do lose a computer or drive, as soon as you reinstall whichever service you use, BOOM, all you stuff is available again.

Thank God for the Cloud these days, as long as you never have to manually do ANYTHING, the chances of backing up your **** is 100%.

Excellent work, again.

----------


## Midgardsormr

A caution, though: If the recent disruption of Megadownload sticks, services such as Dropbox might also be in danger. One of Dropbox's features is the ability to share your files with friends, and although it is not widely known as a service that encourages infringement, it would not greatly surprise me if the content industries attack it and similar services in the near future.

Fortunately, the stuff in your Dropbox is also mirrored on your local PC, but if you depend too much on it you might get burned.

----------


## moriturimax

There's no danger with Dropbox since the object is to make sure YOUR files don't go blooie when your system dies.  The public links that they do is legal, and I don't see any problem with sharing files that way.

But bottom line, the primary thing I use Dropbox for is backup.  Also Wuala since I paid for it and got more space.  I never worry about losing any work.  Apps and OS I can reinstall then add in Dropbox, Lastpass, XMarks, and Wuala and I'm a happy camper.

PS if you have several PCs, also with Dropbox mirrored between them, that's another copy or copies aside from the company servers.

----------


## Joba Tett

Awesome! I have the 1st Star Trek Technical Manual and Mr. Scott's Guide to the Enterprise so that makes maps much better. I assume that you have one of those books? If not, you must have a good memory! If you need to backup your work, put it on anything you can, Dropbox and 4shared are what I use.

----------


## MadCartographer

Joba,

Yes I have the blue prints, that's what I'm basing my drawings off of.

----------

